# Eckiger,geschwungener Rahmen!?



## lord (6. November 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe eine Frage:

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht einen Tutorial Für solch einen Rahmen wie im Anhang dargestellt?!Wenn nicht, könnt ihr mir trotzdem kurz erklären wie es funktioniert?!

Danke schonmal!


lord


----------



## fruity (6. November 2003)

Ich glaube den musst du dir selber pixeln. Einfach den Bunstift nehmen, auf 1px stellen und los zeichnen.


----------



## deRichie (6. November 2003)

na ja ich würd den nit schnipseln sondern aus formen balsten ... ungefähr so:

ein paar rechtecke für sie grundform (warscheinlich 3 ... eines fast quadrat daß die obere kante und die beiden "inneren" seitenkanten bildet und zwei rechtecke die die beiden "äußeren" kanten bilden ...)

danach machst du dir die übergänge zwischen denen  am besten mit dreiecken ... ...

dann den kram auf ne ebene reduzieren ... auswahl nehmen ... (strg-klick)
danach "auswahl ... umrandung ... 3 px" ... ausfüllen (nat. auf ner  neuen ebene)
und dann solltest du die form ungefähr haben ... ... also den rahmen ...

wenn du dann nur den rand haben willst mach einfach die umrandung etwas größer (z.b. 5 px)  füll das aus und leg das ne ebene drunter ...

das kann man mit beliebig vielen formen machen ... ... hab daraus schon ganz nette gebilde für meine seiten gebaut ...

tülü ...
deRichie


----------



## lord (6. November 2003)

Ich versteh kein Wort 

Mit PS kann ich eigentlich super umgehen, aber ich habe noch nie Ränder gemacht und deine Anweisung ist etwas kompliziert....


----------



## aNero (6. November 2003)

Naja... is auch schwer zu verstehen... *höä was redet der da* =P


----------



## Razorhawk (6. November 2003)

Also ich weiß wie er es meint.

Also du bastelst dir erstmal (in höherer auflösung als das beispiel)
mit den auswahlwerkzeugen ein Quadrat in der füllfarbe (der schnicke eimer in der toolbar ) grau (als bsp)
dann schneidest du die formen außen herum so aus wie du es brauchst.
Das gleiche machst du innen herum.
Ich kann dir so sagen, dass du um knifflige fummelarbeit nicht herum kommst!

danach selektierst du das ganz gebilde indem du auf Strg+Ebene drückst.
dann gehst du auf den Menupunkt  Bearbeiten-->Kontur füllen --> und stellst die dicke der kontur ein.
Danach kannst du dein Gebilde soweit verkleinern wie du es brauchst.


----------



## lord (6. November 2003)

Jetzt hab ich es verstanden ^^

 euch!


----------



## deRichie (6. November 2003)

sorry ... bin zurzeit etwas gehezt ... wenn ihr wollt mach ich euch ein paar bildas wie ich das mein ...
aber heud nimma ...

tülü


----------



## Mythos007 (7. November 2003)

@ deRichie

bitte halte Dich bei Deinen zukünftigen Beiträgen an unsere Netiquette...

@ lord

am besten funktioniert es mit dem Polygonlasso aber achte darauf, dass
Du bei dem Polygonlasso das Glätten nicht aktiviert hast... Danach einfach
die Fläche mit einer Rahmenfarbe Deiner Wahl füllen und hinterher mit
einer Kontur versehen... zum Schluss noch den Verlauf hinzufügen und
Du bist fertig...


----------



## lord (7. November 2003)

jetzt klappt es!


----------



## lord (8. November 2003)

Sry wegen Doppelpost aber ich hab da noch ein Problem!

Immer wenn ich den rahmen fertig habe, möchte ich die Innenfläche natürlich mit einem Muster ausfüllen!Aber dies ist dann immer mit allen filtern versehen dir ich für den Rahmen eingesetzt habe; also Schatten nach innen, Verlauf....Und dann ist das natürlich total dunkel und schlecht zu erkennen! 

Habt ihr vielleicht noch einen Tip wie ich die Innenfläche erfolgreich mit dem Muster füllen kann?

Danke schonmal!

lord


----------

